# SunRingle or Alex rims???



## mtblucas (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna replace my worn-out downhill wheelset for the upcoming season. I am planning on building the wheelset myself but am unsure what rims would work best for me. I weigh around 210lbs and ride aggressively so I am looking for something strong that will hold up. I have narrowed my rims down to the SunRingle MTX33's, the Alex DX32 or Alex Supra's. Does anyone have any suggestions??

Also, would it be silly to pair up a pair up one of these rims with Shimano Deore 525 hubs? I feel the Shimano hubs hold up well even for the abusive downhill riding. These hubs came with the bike and have worked great for 3 seasons. They will definitely help keep the cost down. Should I be looking at different hubs to lace the rims to do you think?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

So I just went through this, I'm not as fat as you, but I was looking for rugged, wide and light rims that were affordable. In that order.

The Sunringle ADDs are the ones I kept coming across during my research.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dx32's are the most solid set of rims i have ever run. i had a set for over five years before i switched them due to upgrade-itis. they are pure beef...


----------



## mtblucas (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I have never heard of the SunRingle ADDs. I'm still undecided between the two brands. I guess I probably can't go wrong with either one. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if it's a matter of brand that is going to be a major influence in your decision, something to keep in mind is that alex produces more rims for more companies than sun...

just about every rebadged rim on the planet is made by alex...


----------



## LenzRider (Feb 3, 2012)

I like MTX 33's and I have a pair of them on this 29er.
I also run Alex DM24 (dont laugh) on a couple of my Stinkys
I like both brands, very sturdy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> dx32's are the most solid set of rims i have ever run. i had a set for over five years before i switched them due to upgrade-itis. they are pure beef...


what rims you get


----------

